
Raspberry Pi Powered “Onboard Computing System” for Sailing Vessels - dstryr
http://perpetual.voyage/journal/1
======
dstryr
Here's an accompanying YouTube video. It's a bit long, but shows the interface
he put together which is really well done -
[https://youtu.be/lWSdrCgaLQ4](https://youtu.be/lWSdrCgaLQ4)

